# When showing bucks



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

Strategies for getting their beards, etc clean...do you actually give them a bath? I know my goats hate water, so I can't imagine bathing them, especially Mr. Stinky who is going to a show this Saturday. Advice on this topic would be GREATLY appreciated!!!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I've only seen boer bucks at a couple of 4-H shows, but they were all washed so they were clean and were not stinky. I didn't smell one stinky buck at the show, and our girls were penned next to a big boy. I think if it were me, I'd wash him...but that's just me


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I do recommend a bath - I tie mine to a tree and we do circles but eventually it gets done


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

Put yourself in the judge's shoes, would you want to touch stinky bucks, and then go around and shake peoples hands?
:ROFL: 

They do wash bucks and trim them up for showing.


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

GotmygoatMTJ said:


> Put yourself in the judge's shoes, would you want to touch stinky bucks, and then go around and shake peoples hands?
> :ROFL:
> 
> They do wash bucks and trim them up for showing.


Too funny, and YES I was planning to bathe him before Saturday. Yuck. The way he looks right now, it would be a sad judge who had to come anywhere near him! But won't he stink again by Saturday if I bathe him tomorrow? :whatgoat:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yep, bathe them. Last year I had to shave down my bucks for photos for my website and they all got baths...eww! I had to scrub their beards pretty good and most of them still had a yellow tint when I was done, but they were much cleaner. You can put a coat of ShowSheen on them after their bath...it will make them shiny and keep their coat clean...and kind of help with the bucky stink. :thumb:


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

I bought a bottle of some show stuff, don't know if it is that exact type, but hopefully will help. Fun times for me tomorrow! It seems in the last week or two, my two mature ND bucks have started stinking more and more, like rut is coming, SOONER THAN EXPECTED! LOL!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Let us know how it goes! :thumb:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I'd bathe him tomorrow closest time to show as possible. BTW, one of the girls recommended PINK and I wonder if this stuff could help with the smell too. We bought it at the Dollar Store in the section for colored people hair products. Spray it on before you go into the show ring it'll bring out shine, and make him smell good. I love this stuff, soooo glad it was recommended!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I've never heard of PINK. Is there any place else you can get it?


----------



## BoerKikoLady (Nov 2, 2010)

I wash them on the grooming stand using a hose and the stain removing shampoo used on horses. Show sheen is also great for getting tangles out of the beards. Hoof polish for the hooves and horns(if they still have them)

Have fun !!! :laugh:


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

I am just not sure of how all that stink is going to STAY OFF of him until tomorrow morning. We got some good shampoo and sheen stuff, etc, and hoping he will stay somewhat UNstinky until tomorrow-going out in a bit for the bath and then leave at 5am tomorrow for the show. I am going to hold him up in a stall as far away from does on the other side of the fence as possible. We shall see!!!!!!!!! Fingers CROSSED!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Good luck at the show!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

Okay, so how did it go?


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

My buck had some steep competition it seems-he got third in his class, but got classified and didn't do too shabby-G+ at 18 months. I was pleased with that. My little doelings who I had absolutely NO expectations for, two out of three placed first in their classes...also with steep competition when it came to the grand champion ring. SO, all in all it was GREAT, and I learned SOOO much for the future. I like showing...it is VERY educational...


----------



## mnspinner (Aug 13, 2008)

Congrats!


----------

